# 625 Tips and Tricks?



## Robert Headley (Oct 15, 2004)

anyone have any tips or tricks for the 625 or know of an already written out source for them? Thanks.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd be interested in them as well.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Here's one I just discovered:

Want a quicker way to get to your DVR recordings? Instead of pressing the DVR button and have to press either 1 or scroll up to "My Recordings" and press enter, just press the DVR button twice and you're there!

I know some of you might have known that, but as I also had a 942, I didn't bother to read the manual, because the GUI is similar and just figured that out.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

DVDDAD said:


> Here's one I just discovered:
> 
> Want a quicker way to get to your DVR recordings? Instead of pressing the DVR button and have to press either 1 or scroll up to "My Recordings" and press enter, just press the DVR button twice and you're there!


That's a great tip. My dad will love that one. That was probably his only complaint about the 625, pressing all the different buttons to get to his DVR list.

Thanks!


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

DVDDAD said:


> Here's one I just discovered:
> 
> Want a quicker way to get to your DVR recordings? Instead of pressing the DVR button and have to press either 1 or scroll up to "My Recordings" and press enter, just press the DVR button twice and you're there!


Sweet. That was starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## Robert Headley (Oct 15, 2004)

My only REAL complaint is that the thing isnt smart enough to know that two programs are consecutive on the same channel, so you can use the same tuner to record, so since they overlap, it records on Tuner 1 for the first program, then has to record to tuner 2 for the second, because they overlap, even tho they are the same channel.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Robert Headley said:


> My only REAL complaint is that the thing isnt smart enough to know that two programs are consecutive on the same channel, so you can use the same tuner to record, so since they overlap, it records on Tuner 1 for the first program, then has to record to tuner 2 for the second, because they overlap, even tho they are the same channel.


They do this because of screwy ending times and the overlapping of the padding before/after ther recording.

In order to ensure that all of the episode is recorded, it will use the 2nd timer for the 2nd program to start that one early while the first timer records late. For instance, if you set up manual timers with the auto padding on the same tuner for Desperate Housewives and Grey's Anatomy, the last minute or so of Desperate Housewives is cut off and included with the begining of Grey's Anatomy. If you were archiving DH, you'd lose that minute of the show.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

It's easiest just to turn off the auto-padding. I just pad manually the programs I know consistently run late.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

Hope I'm not hijacking here but...

I would like to know if there is a tip with NBR. For example.

Last night I tried to use NBR to look up harry potter to record the two potter movies on HBO. All of them came up (about 12 of them total) but I only wanted to record the two different movies once. I had to go and delete (skip) all the other play times that were picked up by NBR. 

I also found it to be a pain to search the HBO's for both movies using the guide to record only once which spanned several days.

Is there a better way to do this? Is it possible to connect a wireless keyboard to my 625 using the usb connector?

Hope I'm making sense here.

Thanks


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

booger said:


> Hope I'm not hijacking here but...
> 
> I would like to know if there is a tip with NBR. For example.
> 
> ...


When you select a program to record, there is an option for "Once". Then you don't have to worry about the rest of the showings. Anyway, the 942 will usually not record duplicates unless you manually restore them.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> When you select a program to record, there is an option for "Once". Then you don't have to worry about the rest of the showings. Anyway, the 942 will usually not record duplicates unless you manually restore them.


Thanks for the reply BTW,

When I use the guide to select a future program to record, the 625 gives me the option of selecting record once, but for the life of me, I can't find that when using NBR.

What am I missing?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

booger said:


> Thanks for the reply BTW,
> 
> When I use the guide to select a future program to record, the 625 gives me the option of selecting record once, but for the life of me, I can't find that when using NBR.
> 
> What am I missing?


After you create the timer from the search, go back into the timers list and edit that particular timer. You should be able to change it to once in the options.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> After you create the timer from the search, go back into the timers list and edit that particular timer. You should be able to change it to once in the options.


Beautiful! I'll give it a shot when I get home.

Thanks,


----------



## Nifty-Stuff (Jan 16, 2006)

I've been looking all over the net for a "Dish Network DVR Tips And Tricks" page but can't find anything. Here are the ones I've found in the past week I've had my DVR:

1) The DVR button twice thing mentioned above
2) When in the guide hitting the skip forward button move you forward 24 hours and the skip back moves you back 24 hours.
3) When in the guide to go forward x hours just hit the number on the key pad and then hit the right button (to the right of the select button). This skips you ahead x hours.

I'd love to see more of these secret treasures!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

nifty-stuff.com said:


> 1) The DVR button twice thing mentioned above


Click the DVR button a third time to get to the recording schedule.
Myron


----------



## mikemorin (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres a quick way to get to your system info screen , hit the menu button 2 times!

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

lazie said:


> Heres a quick way to get to your system info screen , hit the menu button 2 times!


You can also press the front panel select button when TV1 is off to get to the system info. screen.


----------



## jwest (Jan 21, 2006)

My ReplayTV had a feature that I really miss -- in the program guide, you could select a show and "Find matching shows". This is handy when you find a show that's in progress and want to find the next airing. 

Does the DVR625 have a shortcut that accomplishes the same thing? It's kind of important to have this due to the limitations of the 625 program guide (not enough lines with the show in the background, no show in the background if you choose more lines -- my 'view' of the schedule is much more claustrophobic than on the ReplayTV).

Also, I'd like it if I could force a timer to record on a specific tuner while in Dual Mode. Anyone know how to do that?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

jwest said:


> My ReplayTV had a feature that I really miss -- in the program guide, you could select a show and "Find matching shows". This is handy when you find a show that's in progress and want to find the next airing.
> 
> Does the DVR625 have a shortcut that accomplishes the same thing? It's kind of important to have this due to the limitations of the 625 program guide (not enough lines with the show in the background, no show in the background if you choose more lines -- my 'view' of the schedule is much more claustrophobic than on the ReplayTV).
> 
> Also, I'd like it if I could force a timer to record on a specific tuner while in Dual Mode. Anyone know how to do that?


Haven't found that first shortcut on my 522 (same thing) yet....

The second is easy to do...Hit "menu", then "8", "preferences" and "6", "record plus". Disable "record plus", then just set the timer on the tv whose tuner you want that recorded on...hope it helps....


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

jwest said:


> My ReplayTV had a feature that I really miss -- in the program guide, you could select a show and "Find matching shows". This is handy when you find a show that's in progress and want to find the next airing


Do you mean it finds the exact same episode, or just the same show?

Sample:

I am watching a rerun of the Seinfeld eisode "master of my domain"

If I find mathching show, do you want the receiver to tell you when this same episode will air, or do you want it to tell you when other Seinfeld shows are scheduled?

If it's the latter, then I normally use the search button. Just highlight the show in the guide, then push search. The limitation with this is it searches using titles, not show descriptions. Try searching "24" with that one. Better results in searching for "Sutherland" in the info.


----------



## jwest (Jan 21, 2006)

airpolgas said:


> Do you mean it finds the exact same episode, or just the same show?
> 
> Sample:
> 
> ...


Same show, not same episode. The problem with the search button is that you have to type something in. That's pretty painful even with short show titles.

On the Replay, I could select an episode of Seinfeld, hit "Find Matching..." and it would give me a list of all the airings of Seinfeld and I could create a timer from that list.

greatwhitenorth: Thanks. If I understand correctly, I'll have to use the #2 remote to record shows on the second tuner? I don't really want to have to keep both remotes in the same room just so I can do this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

On my 501 if I have a show highlighted in the guide and press the SEARCH key it searches for all occurances of that show, prefilling the title. If I press SEARCH while watching a program it searches for all occurances of that show, prefilling the title. It doesn't keep to the same episode, but it does prefill the SEARCH box.

(The SEARCH button on my remote is the # button on the keypad.)

It also works that way on the ViP-211, prefilling the search criteria with the title.



You should also be able to pick the tuner used for recording from the main remote.


----------



## jwest (Jan 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> On my 501 if I have a show highlighted in the guide and press the SEARCH key it searches for all occurances of that show, prefilling the title. If I press SEARCH while watching a program it searches for all occurances of that show, prefilling the title. It doesn't keep to the same episode, but it does prefill the SEARCH box.
> 
> (The SEARCH button on my remote is the # button on the keypad.)
> 
> It also works that way on the ViP-211, prefilling the search criteria with the title.


Brilliant! That's exactly what I was looking for. Thank you.



James Long said:


> You should also be able to pick the tuner used for recording from the main remote.


How do I do that? I have it set to Dual Mode with Record Plus turned off. I don't see any opportunity to set the tuner neither when creating a timer nor editing an existing one.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> On my 501 if I have a show highlighted in the guide and press the SEARCH key it searches for all occurances of that show, prefilling the title. If I press SEARCH while watching a program it searches for all occurances of that show, prefilling the title. It doesn't keep to the same episode, but it does prefill the SEARCH box.
> 
> (The SEARCH button on my remote is the # button on the keypad.)
> 
> ...


 James, thanks! That is indeed a great tip. I tried it with my 625 and it works just fine. I am using the mx-500 remote and this still works with the search function programmed into that remote.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

While in single mode and using PIP you don't need the PIP window on the screen to swap channels. Just hit the swap button and it will go to the other channel instantanously unlike the 1-2 second wait for the channel to change by hitting the recall button.


----------



## helmet (Feb 26, 2006)

greatwhitenorth said:


> Haven't found that first shortcut on my 522 (same thing) yet....
> 
> The second is easy to do...Hit "menu", then "8", "preferences" and "6", "record plus". Disable "record plus", then just set the timer on the tv whose tuner you want that recorded on...hope it helps....


Even if you disable Record Plus, you still can't select which tuner you want to record on. It will just default to recording on the current tuner. If you're on TV1 and want to record something on TV2, you can't select that option unless the show you want to record has already started.


----------



## gweilo8888 (Jun 2, 2006)

jwest said:


> My ReplayTV had a feature that I really miss -- in the program guide, you could select a show and "Find matching shows". This is handy when you find a show that's in progress and want to find the next airing.
> 
> Does the DVR625 have a shortcut that accomplishes the same thing? It's kind of important to have this due to the limitations of the 625 program guide (not enough lines with the show in the background, no show in the background if you choose more lines -- my 'view' of the schedule is much more claustrophobic than on the ReplayTV).


*Almost*. If for some reason you're not going to be able to watch a show and can't record it - say, you're already recording two more important programs at that time - then do *one* of the following:

* Find the program in the guide and highlight it
* Click right arrow (browse) while viewing the channel you know the program to be on, browse through the listings to find and highlight it
* Find an old recorded episode of the program in your "My Recordings" list and highlight it
* Start an old episode of the program playing from "My Recordings"
* If the program is playing live currently, change to the channel it is on.

Then, once you have done one of the above, tap the "# / search" button at the bottom of the remote. In all cases, you'll get a search screen - and the name of the program will _already be filled in_. Search for the program and browse through the listings that come back. If you don't get enough info from the preview text above the listings, click "Info", then cancel to go back to the list. This is a great time saver on longer program names!

Another time saver folks may not know: when entering searches etc., you don't *have* to use the on-screen keyboard. Instead, you can use the number keys at the bottom of the remote to type in letters like you would on a telephone, or to send a text message on a cell phone, etc.

Oh, and to remove channels you don't watch from your program guide, you can hit menu, 8, 3, then alter one of the existing lists (except the first two) to rename it and select which channels should be included. Then come back out of the menu system, and hit guide a few times - each time you hit it, it will cycle through the lists that you set up (plus the list of all channels, and all subscribed channels). You can quickly tell which list you're in by the color of the highlight box, or by reading at the top left of your screen where it says "List: ". This is a nice feature that lets you remove the pay per view, foreign, shopping, religious etc. channels from your program guide.

Another one I've found to try and get around a bug in the box. If your program is less than 30 minutes long, you'll often find when you try to set a timer to record it, the box will show the wrong program title and try to record a *different* program. Do a search as above, and browse through all the episodes, pressing record and looking at the name that pops up. Eventually (with a little luck), you'll find an episode that the box detects the right name for, and can then set it to record "all episodes" or whatever. Either that, or wait until the program is actually playing, and tell it to record it.

Oh, and one last tip: my wife didn't realise this initially. If you've been watching a program from the start, and then decide you want to record it, you can hit record, go to options, and then tell it to record the entire program. This is useful if you get a little way through a program before deciding you'd rather wait and watch it later, or let a friend / partner see the whole program once you've decided it was good.

Oh, and if the box locks up, hold the power button in for six seconds and it will reset it.

Hope these help somebody!


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

jwest said:


> My ReplayTV had a feature that I really miss -- in the program guide, you could select a show and "Find matching shows". This is handy when you find a show that's in progress and want to find the next airing.
> 
> Does the DVR625 have a shortcut that accomplishes the same thing? It's kind of important to have this due to the limitations of the 625 program guide (not enough lines with the show in the background, no show in the background if you choose more lines -- my 'view' of the schedule is much more claustrophobic than on the ReplayTV).


Whit the show in progress press the guide button. The show your watching should already be highlighted. Press the Search button at the bouuom of you remote. The search screen comes up with the title of the show all ready in it. press slect to search and all the other times that show is on should come up.

Also if you have been watching a program from the begining and half way throu it you want to record the whole show just press rewind till you get to the begining of the show press record slect yes, and then press Live TV. You now are recording the whole show with out starting from the begining. (Note: This only works if you have been watching the Program from the begining and havent changed any channels during the program.)


----------

